# International Films



## 10_0ARMY (Oct 19, 2012)

I saw Pan's Labyrinth and Battle Royal recently and loved both those films. I've realized that it definitely sucks to not enjoy great films from around the world.

What are some of yalls favorite films from other countries than your own? 


Discuss


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

The Raid: Redemption is really good.

So is 13 Assassins.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Oct 19, 2012)

I just realized that there isn't a favorite movie / movie essentials thread. Any takers on starting one? Or is there one buried deep within the depths of the temp? 



Guild McCommunist said:


> The Raid: Redemption is really good.
> 
> So is 13 Assassins.



I shall look these up at once!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2012)

Trolljegeren. 

An Norwegian folklore docustyled film.

Gwoemul.

Korean Monster movie

The Eye 1 2 3.

Chinese Horror iirc.

The Good the Bad the Weird.

Korean spaghetti western.


I actually have more asian films which are great lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

10_0ARMY said:


> I just realized that there isn't a favorite movie / movie essentials thread. Any takers on starting one? Or is there one buried deep within the depths of the temp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've avoided an essentials for movies and TV because it's way too diverse and there's huge differences between countries.

Also they're both really good, The Raid is probably the greatest martial arts film of its time and possibly of all time. A really entertaining and insanely well choreographed action flick.

Also the Dollars trilogy (A Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More, and The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly) are technically Italian so I'll put those there.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 19, 2012)

I know you've already seen Pan's Labyrinth, but it bears repeating; that is a fantastic film.

If you get the chance, definitely watch In Bruges (its British, so I'll count it as international). When it comes to pitch black comedy, its hard to beat.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also the Dollars trilogy (A Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More, and The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly) are technically Italian so I'll put those there.



You just mentioned one of the greatest western if not the best western trilogy in history.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Oct 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 10_0ARMY said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that there isn't a favorite movie / movie essentials thread. Any takers on starting one? Or is there one buried deep within the depths of the temp?
> ...



Ah. That does make sense. I know I won't be short of titles to watch in the upcoming weeks. The hard part is making time to watch all of these


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Oct 19, 2012)

Leon: the professional (1994) is a great film. it stars jene reno, natalie portman, gary oldman and danny aiello. They are all well known actors in american film, but this film is french.
+1 13 assassins, love that one


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz I'd also count since they are British.

Not a movie but Spaced is great and is basically an early precursor to these two.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 19, 2012)

Police Story. It's a Jackie Chan movie in Japanese. It isn't funny like his English movies.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sagat said:


> Police Story. It's a Jackie Chan movie in Japanese. It isn't funny like his English movies.



Police Story is NOT Japanese -_-
But yeah, I'd recommend that and New Police Story.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 19, 2012)

One of my best movie:
My Sassy Girl (Korean) (imdb).
I know there's an American remake, but I don't want to watch it, I feel bad when american think they have to shoot a new film and break the original author's work instead of keeping the original.
There's a director's cut version.
It's a drama/comedy, with love and time (travel) themes.


That actress also made Windstruck (watch it after My sassy girl!).
(imdb)

not long ago, I also watched Hansel and Gretel (Korean too) (imdb).
Not a "best", but I liked it. though, it didn't work at all in Korean cinema.
But I like seeing new producer's work.


I also liked Musa (The Warrior/The princess of the desert)
I liked the fact that each countries are speaking their own languages.
May be a little long or boring if you don't like the genre.


You may also like Avalon (Japanese / polish). (imdb)
From Mamoru Oshii (ghost in the shell).


----------



## nasune (Oct 19, 2012)

I found Hero (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0299977/) and Goemon (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1054122/) quite entertaining (especially the last had some great visuals imo).


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 19, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Sagat said:
> 
> 
> > Police Story. It's a Jackie Chan movie in Japanese. It isn't funny like his English movies.
> ...


Sorry about that. It was a Japanese friend who showed me it so I assumed. Sorry again.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sagat said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sagat said:
> ...



No problem. To people in Hong Kong that is like the essence of Hong Kong action films. When it comes on TV, everyone in the entire city stares at the screen together, haahah.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 19, 2012)

No love for Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2012)

Stalker (1979) and Solyaris (1976) both by Russian director Andrei Tarkovsky. Both films take some effort to get through but you will reap great rewards philosophically. Very deep, very psychological, and very beautiful in a rather unconventional way.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2012)

Kung Fu Hustle was also rather entertaining.

Oldboy... Well, it wasn't a good film. It wasn't a bad film. It was an, um, film. It's worth watching but it really is fucking weird.

If you want an odd suggestion I'd say Rebirth of Mothra II. It's a fucking shit film but my friends and I accidentally switched to it on TV and almost pissed ourselves laughing. Gahars can attest to the humor levels. I cried at that movie just from laughter.

There's also Seven Samurai if you enjoy like 3 hour epics. Throne of Blood was a pretty nice Macbeth adaptation too.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If you want an odd suggestion I'd say Rebirth of Mothra II. It's a fucking shit film but my friends and I accidentally switched to it on TV and almost pissed ourselves laughing. Gahars can attest to the humor levels. I cried at that movie just from laughter.



Actually, we had to stop the movie so we could catch our breath and stop laughing. It was too much for us to handle in one burst.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 20, 2012)

I really love films by Jean-Pierre Jeunet.

Amélie: Brilliant, heart-warming, and funny

Micmacs: Absolutely hilarious, with a poignant undertone.


----------

